# Post a picture of your natural hair colour... (pic of you)



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

Get it? 'Cause I'm a ginger...


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Natural hair colour ahoy.


----------



## Banjo (Apr 25, 2010)

Brond. Or blown? Don't know what to call that colour.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Who wants to see smoky white?


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

L'Empereur said:


>



That makes two of us.


----------



## StoryLover221B (Feb 14, 2014)

It's weird, pinkish lighting, but...







Yep. Natural blond. (Although it's gotten darker- when I was little it was super light!)


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

No makeup/bed head. This is why they tell you not to eat grass


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Here you are! I don't color my hair at all, havent for about 4 years.


----------



## Spanks (Dec 8, 2013)

Pretty much this. Maybe a bit darker.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

Everyone asks me all the time, and yes, this is my natural hair. I've never colored it in my life.


----------

